# Windows update error code 80240016



## rstet1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Need help to get rid of this code so that windows update can do its updating. Please help.


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello, 

Close any Windows Update browser windows
Click Start, All Programs, Accessories, right-clcik Command Prompt and click 'Run as Administrator'

Type net stop wuauserv and press enter, the type net start wuauserv
Try Windows Update again.


----------

